# IBEW 46 apprenticeship



## whiteroom88 (Jul 27, 2015)

i'm new to this site so if this isnt the right forum I apologize.

I have my aptitude test Aug. 31st which I know I won't have any problem with. I was hoping someone from the local could give me some interview tips and how the work looks as of now so I could get a better idea of how long it would take if accepted. I know it vary's state to state and by local, so if anyone with some info could please share I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## xhentil (Dec 9, 2014)

Work outlook is good--at least that's what I keep hearing. I don't know how many, if any, apprentices are on the books. When I started late last year, there were 40+ unfilled calls and they were looking to start a boot camp class each month. I've seen a few others report that there seems to be a bit of a wait now.

Interview is 6 or so dudes in a room, one will ask you around 6-7 questions. Most are about your work history, how you completed something start to finish, a task that challenged you. A few about if you're cool with heights and confined spaces. The last question they pitched at me actually threw me off: "Tell us why you should be ranked #1 on the list."

All in all it's 10-15 min. I don't even remember my ranking as I started two weeks after my interview. But I may have just jumped in at a good time.

Good luck man.


----------



## whiteroom88 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## ScrewBall1 (May 26, 2014)

whiteroom88 said:


> i'm new to this site so if this isnt the right forum I apologize.
> 
> I have my aptitude test Aug. 31st which I know I won't have any problem with. I was hoping someone from the local could give me some interview tips and how the work looks as of now so I could get a better idea of how long it would take if accepted. I know it vary's state to state and by local, so if anyone with some info could please share I would greatly appreciate it.


Welcome to ET........:thumbup:

Be professional and do your best to sell yourself----never give up!


----------



## MechelleMarie (Aug 30, 2015)

*Current 46 Local Apprentice*

Im the wife of a local 46 apprentice. He will be starting year 3 classes in two weeks. He did the VICE program that was M-F for 12 weeks, its not the same as what they offer now. In the last two years he has only been off work more then a day between jobs one time and it was by choice so that he could stay with a specific company and crew. They just approved a new contract so the wage scale for apprentices changed a bit this month so you may want to verify what your rate will be. Members were not happy with the contract. You do not get paid for parking so if your working down town its worth taking the bus in. We live near Ft. Lewis and my husband commutes daily, its worth the extra $$ over the Tacoma local wage. The only job he was not offered over time on in the last two years was the PLA jobs. They kind of suck because they don't pay night diff either. But its a straight 40 and sometimes is work as four, ten hour days which makes for a nice three day weekend every week. So far the only complaint was the contract not including parking because that can cost so much of an apprentice pay that its hard to manage making working worth it if you have a family. All in all I am glad he got out of the military and is working for the 46. I realize I am just the wife but I very aware of the local and how it works.


----------



## whiteroom88 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## colerush22 (Dec 17, 2014)

How did the test go? As for apprentice pay it stated in the new contract that no apprentice will receive less than the 2012-2015 contract even thou it is now a percent of JW scale.


----------



## whiteroom88 (Jul 27, 2015)

The test went great, I brushed up on my math and had no problems.One of the lady's told us that the next round of interviews is The end of Oct. but more than likely we'll have it at the end of November. I hope it goes well and start work soon after.


----------

